# IBO 2nd Leg 2016



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

i Kept hearing Warren ,Pa. Thats not offical,heard that was to be announced later today. I was to some Cabela shoots there years ago and it was nice.Also was to a Region shoot a couple years ago and was nice. Them 2 shoots were different locations in the Warren Area. Really pretty country there. I am sure an offical location there will be on here soon.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Bloomington, Indiana some resort out there. It was hard to hear what Brian Marcum was saying.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard Indiana, I thought it was where bass n bucks is.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

2nd leg is PA, 1st leg is Indiana, maybe Bass and bucks'


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

rockyw said:


> 2nd leg is PA, 1st leg is Indiana, maybe Bass and bucks'


1st leg is pipestem where spring national was. They told us that at the spring national shoot this year. I'm hearing 2nd leg is going to Indiana though.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

JHolling said:


> Bloomington, Indiana some resort out there. It was hard to hear what Brian Marcum was saying.


really,what resort.the old ski lodge in nashville.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bet on Bass and Bucks.

Thank me later.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

hoosierredneck said:


> really,what resort.the old ski lodge in nashville.


I'm not sure. Like I said I couldn't here everything Brian Marcum was saying. He was being drowned out by the chatter from the crowd at the Defense Range Shootoff.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

well i guess it's down by lake monroe. should be interesting.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

I asked a ibo official today at erie to confirm what I heard. I was told by him it's between Bloomington and Bedford. Not sure on the lakes name but did say it's a state park with a lake and hotel.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

cory2011 said:


> I asked a ibo official today at erie to confirm what I heard. I was told by him it's between Bloomington and Bedford. Not sure on the lakes name but did say it's a state park with a lake and hotel.


This is what I heard also from officials at Erie. I was told at this year's Spring Nationals that the first leg for 2016 will be at Pipestem and that Spring Nationals will be at Bass and Bucks in Indiana.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

the 2nd leg will be at Lake Monroe in Bloomington Indiana,


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think there's been anything said about where the Spring Nationals will be next year has there? And this is apparently the last year for the 3rd leg to be at the Cardinal Shooting Center in Marengo, Ohio. Rumor has it it will move to Warren, PA next year. Sure would suck for Ohio not to have any national shoots next year...well I guess there's the indoor worlds, but that really doesn't count...


----------

